# Newbie experiences metallic taste from RTA



## Andi de Jager (8/7/20)

Hello there! I went from a pod kit to an RTA about a month and a half ago because it was becoming too expensive to buy CBD every time I wanted to buy pods. I bought the Hellvape MD MTL RTA and up until 3 days ago, it worked like a dream. The mod I use is the aegis mini and I vape at 14 watts and I'm on the smallest to second smallest hole on the airflow control ring on the md. Nothing has changed there. I change my cotton once a week (even though I don't need to) and until 3 days ago I was using the first coil I installed. So all was fine and well until 3 days ago when I started getting a loss of flavour and a funny taste... it tastes like being punched in the face... metallic and sharp... but not burnt. It won't go away so I take out the coil and wick and give the tank a proper clean and then put in a new coil and wick and the taste goes away. Next day it's back so I change the wick again (even though it doesn't look discolored or burnt at all) and the taste goes away...until the next day. I'm having to rewick every day even though the cotton looks brand new. I checked for hotspots and couldn't find any. I didn't change juice. I just don't know where I'm going wrong here. Has anyone had this experience? Does anyone know how to fix it? If it helps the first coil I had in was the one that came with the tank ( a 2.5mm diameter Clapton coil of unknown material that came out at 1 ohm) and the second coil is one I made (2.5 mm diameter, 26 gauge kanthal a1 and it comes out at 1 ohm as well.) Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (8/7/20)

Andi de Jager said:


> Hello there! I went from a pod kit to an RTA about a month and a half ago because it was becoming too expensive to buy CBD every time I wanted to buy pods. I bought the Hellvape MD MTL RTA and up until 3 days ago, it worked like a dream. The mod I use is the aegis mini and I vape at 14 watts and I'm on the smallest to second smallest hole on the airflow control ring on the md. Nothing has changed there. I change my cotton once a week (even though I don't need to) and until 3 days ago I was using the first coil I installed. So all was fine and well until 3 days ago when I started getting a loss of flavour and a funny taste... it tastes like being punched in the face... metallic and sharp... but not burnt. It won't go away so I take out the coil and wick and give the tank a proper clean and then put in a new coil and wick and the taste goes away. Next day it's back so I change the wick again (even though it doesn't look discolored or burnt at all) and the taste goes away...until the next day. I'm having to rewick every day even though the cotton looks brand new. I checked for hotspots and couldn't find any. I didn't change juice. I just don't know where I'm going wrong here. Has anyone had this experience? Does anyone know how to fix it? If it helps the first coil I had in was the one that came with the tank ( a 2.5mm diameter Clapton coil of unknown material that came out at 1 ohm) and the second coil is one I made (2.5 mm diameter, 26 gauge kanthal a1 and it comes out at 1 ohm as well.) Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.



I would try 2 things.
1. If you still have the old coil, put it back and see if the problem goes away. If it does, you should try different type of wire (Ni80 or SS316l) instead of Kanthal A1. 
2. If the problem persists, remove your coil, post screws, airflow turntable and give a good rinse to the base. When the base is dry inspect it with some magnifier for possible tiny piece of wire stuck somewhere (esp inside the base). Peace of wire like that could cause intermittent shorts or arcs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (8/7/20)

Can't add to the above, great advice. Other than to flame your wire or dry burn your coil before you wick in case there is any machine oil on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (8/7/20)

Staying on the topic of intermittent shorting, you can also check to make sure that your 510 pin is securely screwed in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/7/20)

Sounds like a short from a coil not secured tightly enough or touching somewhere on the base it shouldn't. Follow @alex1501 's advice above and see if that sorts it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (8/7/20)

I can understand a short causing a problem but can it actually affect the taste ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (8/7/20)

vicTor said:


> I can understand a short causing a problem but can it actually affect the taste ?


It usually creates a hotspot somewhere, so you are essentially inhaling a localized dry hit...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/7/20)

vicTor said:


> I can understand a short causing a problem but can it actually affect the taste ?



Yep, and it's very akin to a dry hit taste, horrible, ga-ga, siesa, poefie....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (8/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> It usually creates a hotspot somewhere, so you are essentially inhaling a localized dry hit...



aaah, dry hit (may I never have many more !)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (8/7/20)

I have on occasion had a metallic taste when using Kanthal wire and new cotton. I get a new cotton taste occasionally but no metal taste using NI80 or Cotton bacon comp wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andi de Jager (9/7/20)

alex1501 said:


> I would try 2 things.
> 1. If you still have the old coil, put it back and see if the problem goes away. If it does, you should try different type of wire (Ni80 or SS316l) instead of Kanthal A1.
> 2. If the problem persists, remove your coil, post screws, airflow turntable and give a good rinse to the base. When the base is dry inspect it with some magnifier for possible tiny piece of wire stuck somewhere (esp inside the base). Peace of wire like that could cause intermittent shorts or arcs.



I don't have the old coil but the tank came with two coils so I'll put in the 0.7 ohm coil AND take out the screws and turntable and deep clean and use a magnifying glass on it. ie, I will hit to from all angles. Thank you so much for the advice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

